# Opinions....AmStaff or APBT?



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had my dog Max for about a year now (he's about 2 years old). I've always referred to him as an APBT but now im starting to think he may be AmStaff. Heck maybe even a mix of both. It's not a big deal I love him the same no matter what, im just curious. Iv'e gotten used to callin him an AmStaff when all the wannabe thugs say "Ayo is that a Pit?"
anyways here he is


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Unless you have a pedigree, there is no true way to tell you if he is an APBT or an AmStaff. If you do have a pedigree, post it and I am sure the pros in here will tell you more or less.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

nah no pedigrees....i adopted him....couldn't have been luckier such a great dog.....he comes to work with me everyday


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hear you, but I can tell you that he is a great looking dog. If you say you are lucky to have him and he is great then love him to the fullest. He definitely looks like a happy dog.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

amstaffs are pitbulls used for the show. they are the same dog bred for different reasons


----------

